# Park So-dam und Cho Yeo-jeong Oscars



## redbeard (15 Feb. 2020)

Hat jemand HQ-Einzel-Bilder von Park So-dam und Cho Yeo-jeong von der Oscarverleihung? Ich find nur Gruppenbilder...


----------

